# Test run -Breakaway Omega and Akios 656 SCM - OMG!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The "Ultimate" Delaware surf outfit?

Sunday took the new conventional setup for a test run to Broadkill beach. 

Setup:

Rod: Custom Breakaway Omega 10'6" conventional
Reel: Akios 656 SCM 
Line: 15 lb Berkley Big Game mono, 15 lb test
Shocker: Berkley Big Game, mono, 50 lb test BBG shock 
Various weights in 2, 3, 4, and 5 oz sizes

Reel was straight out the box - no tweaks

1st cast with 4 oz weight. - OMG! This setup cast that 4 oz weight further than any other conventional reel I had ever used including my Saltist, Daiwwa Grand Wave, or even my ABU 6500 CS Mag elite.

2nd cast with 3 oz weight - same as 4 oz. I personally think this rods "Sweet Spot" is somewhere in between 3 and 4 oz.. It smoked the 3 oz weight.

3rd cast with 5 oz - really loads the rod and played it safe with a coordinated "lob". Even so, distance was really good but not close to normal casting with some of my other 12' or 14' rods.

4th cast - 2 oz. Smoked the 2 oz bank sinker i used!

All casts were made with full mags on or "Max" position. Even greater distances with the mag tuned to the "Min" position.

Going to look into removing both brake blocks to see if I can get better distances.

This is now my "DE Surf Go To" setup as it covers the 2-4 oz, which is what I use most for fishing the DE surf.

Sandcrab


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those reels are the best. You will never use anything else now.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Will removing both brake blocks result in a noticeable increase in distance? What about the removal of 2 of the 4 magnets? I'd like to see if I can get even more distance from this reel and still keep it as a "fishing" reel for surf use.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Brake blocks control the reel on the hit, the start of a cast. Mag's control the end of the cast. If you are trowing it under control and on zero then you might try taking a mag out. I would not do it. You could just switch to a mono mag that disconnects (no contact) I had my 666 switched over because I don't like a mag. Work on your casting technique is your best way to go!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Had 15 lb test BBG on it. Just got my order of Suffix Tri in 17 lb test. Going to respool it and see if it works any better. 

Sandcrab


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

do you have any measured distances?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

http://www.veals.co.uk/content/31767925/tuning-an-abu-6500-ct/

take the brakes out and use full mag and go from there.


----------

